# Esther Sedlaczek wird Nachfolgerin von Jörg Pilawa



## didi33 (24 Juli 2022)

"Sportschau"-Moderatorin Esther Sedlaczek wird Quizmasterin: Die 36-Jährige übernimmt die Nachfolge von Jörg Pilawa beim "Quizduell-Olymp".
Die ARD hat eine Nachfolgerin für (56) gefunden: "Sportschau"-Moderatorin Esther Sedlaczek (36) wird die neue ARD-Quizmasterin, wie Das Erste am Sonntag (24. Juli) bekannt gegeben hat. Sie präsentiert künftig den "Quizduell-Olymp" im Ersten, heißt es weiter. Ihre Premiere feiert sie am 26. August um 18:50 Uhr, anschließend wird sie immer freitags mit der Show das Wochenende einläuten.
Wie gewohnt stellt sich ein prominentes Rateteam den besten Quiz-Köpfen des Landes entgegen. Auch in den neuen Folgen treten Marie-Louise Finck (32), Thorsten Zirkel (44) und Eckhard Freise (77) an.

Quelle:  Prisma.de


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Find ich gut. Dann sind künftig schon mal zwei attraktive Frauen (Marie-Louise + Esther) in einer Sendung garantiert.


----------

